# What are Some Extremely Quiet Pumps?



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

Might buy a new pump for my 10 gallon. The one working now is getting a little loud. So I was wondering what make/model is really quiet? After all the aquarium is in my bedroom. 

Not picky on what type of filter so any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. oh wait I dont like ones that use air pumps and it is going to be a planted tank soon so they are out.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

My favorite HOB filters are aquaclear as they are so cheap to maintain and you have lots of choices for media. But I don't know if they are the quietest. A new one doesnt make much noise, some old used ones can make a hell of alot of noise until they are cleaned properly.


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

Yea, the tank has a aqua clear on it right now, ill try cleaning it extensively and see if that helps. However it just may need replacing as it is second hand and I dont really know how old it really is. 

+1 to easy to maintain, I have always had aqua clear filters on my tanks.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Replace the shaft that's probably worn down. That will shut it up hopefully


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

Cleaned out the pump part really good, had it looking brand new.

BUT it is still noisy soooo...


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Replace the shaft that's probably worn down. That will shut it up hopefully


Whats the cost of one of them ... 10 bucks?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Fish on the Mind said:


> Whats the cost of one of them ... 10 bucks?


$5 I'm guessing


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

How are internal filters? have never had one before.

http://www.bigalspets.ca/fish/filters/quietflow-internal-filter-at15.html

it has quiet flow in the name but do you guys/gals know if it is quiet?


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a Whisper in tank filter and it is very quite, reliable and easy to clean.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I like the AC's myself. A good rena XP1 could work wonders too.


----------

